# [DOCUMENTATION] Aidez-nous à mettre à jour le manuel !

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

La documentation officielle Gentoo en français n'est plus à jour depuis un bon moment, pour la simple raison que l'équipe actuelle de traduction ne répond plus (ouh ! ouh ! pas bien !).

Avec quelques volontaires (je préfère ne pas les citer pour ne pas en oublier), nous nous sommes proposés de la remettre à jour.

C'est un travail de longue haleine, mais qui est très gratifiant pour différentes raisons :

- les utilisateurs francophones auront enfin leur manuel à jour

- en traduisant, nous apprenons plein de choses (par exemples des nouvelles fonctions avancées de Portage)

Le travail est important, mais cloisonné en un (très) grand nombre de petites modifications dans un certain nombre de fichiers.

Plutôt que de paniquer devant l'ampleur (des dégâts), nous avons décidé d'adopter une approche pragmatique : on y va pas à pas.

Et bien, de cette manière, nous avons déjà traduit un grand pan de documentation manquante (nous nous étonnons de la rapidité de la mise en œuvre).

Si vous êtes intéressés, veuillez vous manifester ici ou, de préférence, dans le canal IRC #gentoo-doc-fr (info sur http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml).

Veuillez aussi vous inscrire à la mailing list gentoo-doc-fr (instructions sur http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml ; en gros envoyer un mail à gentoo-doc-fr+subscribe arobas lists point gentoo point org).

Nous vous communiquerons ce qu'il faut faire pour participer.

D'avance, merci !

----------

## xaviermiller

Premier bug déposé sur bugzilla.  :Cool: 

(Deux autres attendent de passer en dernier lieu)

----------

## d2_racing

Salut Xavier, pourrais-tu m'indiquer si ça fonctionne comme dans le temps les contributions.

Genre, il faut télécharger les sources xml, on les parse avec un bidule xslt et ça génère du html.

Au fait, est-ce qu'il existe un guide du contributeur, pour savoir comment et surtout ce que ça prend pour pouvoir vous aider officiellement.

Merci !

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour d2,

Tu trouveras toutes les informations pratiques ici : https://dev.gentoo.org/~cam/gentoo-doc-fr/

Pour les soumissions, vu que l'équipe gentoo-doc-fr ne répond plus, nous passons par bugzilla.

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de script qui permette de convertir les xml en html, et la doc semble préconiser l'installation d'un serveur gorg (trop lourd à mon goût). J'essaierai un tout bête script qui combine handbook.xslt avec le xml local.

----------

## geekounet

J'avais un Makefile qui me faisait tout  :Smile:  Je suis pas sur de pouvoir le retrouver par contre. C'était une version modifiée de celui fourni par cam.

----------

## DuF

Hello,

Normalement je vois Cam tous les jours (sauf s'il est en vacances) je vais essayer d'y penser et de lui en toucher 2 mots, ne serait-ce que pour avoir un statut actuel et les informations qu'il a sur le sujet. Cela pourrait aider à réaliser la transition plus rapidement.

@+

----------

## xaviermiller

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> J'avais un Makefile qui me faisait tout  Je suis pas sur de pouvoir le retrouver par contre. C'était une version modifiée de celui fourni par cam.

 

Hmm, son makefile est peut⁻être sur la page du projet. Je vais regarder ça  :Wink: 

En tous cas, je viens de faire un test rapide, et xslt-transform permet d'appliquer les xsl du site web sur les xml de la doc.

----------

## xaviermiller

Le bug introduit par nuts a été accepté et déjà intégré dans la doc   :Cool: 

Et je suis en train de faire un petit "package" comprenant "le Makefile de cam" et les xslt du site pour avoir un outil complet de patch et conversion HTML.

----------

## cam

Hello

Je vous suggère de récupérer tout ce qu'il y a sur mon espace dev : https://dev.gentoo.org/~cam/gentoo-doc-fr/

car j'ai demandé à être retiré des développeurs Gentoo et, par conséquent, mes comptes et mes données sont en passe d'être supprimés.

Xavier, j'ai l'impression que tu prends la coordination des contributions ? Si tu as un espace web qqpart, tu peux créer une nouvelle page des "traducteurs français gentoo" ?

À propos de Gorg, c'est un simple script ruby écrit par mon prédécesseur Xavier Neys qui transforme simplement le xml en html via la feuille xslt de Gentoo. C'était tellement simple et robuste que la team infra de Gentoo a décidé de l'utiliser pour gérer directement le site www.gentoo.org via fcgi. Mais ce n'est pas "lourd".

Xavier a également écrit un outil d'aide aux traducteurs, TRADS-NG. C'est lui qui génère ces tableaux colorés que vous pouvez encore trouver sur mon espace web.

Il se connecte au CVS pour repérer les différences entre les versions françaises et anglaises puis crée des rapports HTML en tableaux contenant un lien vers le cvsdiff de gentoo.

Il stocke l'état de ces diff dans un fichier xml. On peut assigner une personne à une traduction pour indiquer que quelqu'un travaille dessus.

Je peux t'envoyer mes fichiers si tu veux.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je passe juste en coup de vent, car je suis off-line pour encore quelques jours.

Ton Makefile fonctionne parfaitement, et je rebute à installer gorg car il dépend de trop de choses, dont Apache et Ruby que je n'utilise pas. Un appel à xslt-transform fonctionne tout aussi bien.

Je jetterai un oeil à mon retour vers l'autre outil que tu mentionnes.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, je relance le sujet, gorg est en cours d'installation.

Et il ne dépend pas d'apache, php ou mysql, je ne sais vraiment pas ce que j'ai fumé pour asséner autant d'âneries au millimètre   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Petit "up" d'arrière-saison : depuis la rentrée, je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps à consacrer à ce projet (famille, boulot, ...).

Je pense avoir un peu plus de temps dès janvier.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

En quoi consiste ce job ? Un travail de traduction et de mise en page ? Si vous avez toujours besoin d'aide je peux y consacrer 1 peu de mon temps. 

Étant donné que j'adore cette distribution et que pour le moment j'ai du temps libre, je serai ravi de participer de quelque manière que ce soit.

Je me suis inscrit à la ml dont il est question dans le premier message. 

Bonne soirée   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

C'est juste de la traduction : il faut éditer les fichiers XML "à la docbook" de la documentation FR qui a plus de 2 ans   :Exclamation:  et y injectant les "nouveautés" (hem  :Confused:   :Laughing: ) de la version originale EN, puis faire un rapport de bug de type "documentation" pour demander à un développeur Gentoo d'intégrer la mise à jour.

Certaines parties ont été ainsi mises à jour grâce à quelques petits gars sympas  :Smile: 

Bon, je vais relancer le chan #gentoo-doc-fr

----------

## xaviermiller

Le projet repart !

Rendez-vous sur #gentoo-doc-fr chez Freenode.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Gros souci : la page qui centralise le statut des traductions a disparu (https://dev.gentoo.org/~cam/gentoo-doc-fr/ )

Je ne vois pas comment collaborer, j'abandonne cette initiative non-officielle.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Apparemment, quelqu'un y bosse dans l'ombre, avec la collaboration du responsable (swift).

----------

## Kevin57

Donc fin du projet? Dommage, le peu que j'avais fait m'avait bien plu...

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie de contacter José, il bosse sur la documentation

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.documentation/3390/focus=3391

----------

## Kevin57

Merci. Je peux le contacter juste en utilisant son adresse mail indiquée dans ton lien (jaaf.forums <at> zoraldia.com)?

----------

## xaviermiller

Je pense que oui. Précise-lui que tu as vu son message dans la mailing list gentoo-doc  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

OK merci! Je fais ça tout de suite.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

c'est compliqué faire ce genre de truc, j'y connais rien en langage de site, à part les balises rencontrés dans les forums. AH sij'ai touché à joomla un tout petit peu   :Smile: 

Donc c'est tombé à l'eau si j'ai bien suivi, et du fait que ce topic n'est plus en post-it ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Les balises ne sont vraiment pas compliquées. De plus, il faut garder la même structure qu'en anglais, donc en fait, tu n'en a rien à cirer de leur contenu  :Wink: 

Pour le reste, les outils et pages web que nous avons utilisé précédemment ont été supprimées du fait du départ des devs traducteurs fr, et du coup je me suis retrouvé un peu devant un mur.

Entre-temps, j'ai appris que quelqu'un d'autre avait commencé des mises à jour de traduction sous la supervision de Swift. Donc je m'efface et mets ce topic en "normal"  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Je confirme, ce n'est pas si compliqué que ça au niveau des balises. Je ne connaissais pas le XML au départ mais je m'en suis bien sorti, il y a juste quelques subtilités à retenir.

----------

## Slashounet

Ah tiens, c'est justement le genre de tâche que je pourrais faire pour me remettre dans le bain. Éventuellement, s'il faut quelques doigts pour aider, faut pas hésiter à refaire un up ici. J'ai aussi plein de soft que j'aimerais packager, mais je n'ai pas trop le courage de m'y mettre :\

/

----------

